# Thanks



## megandempsey092213 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just wanted to say thank you too all forum members! i freak out about every little thing my hedgie does but you all have such knowledgeable advice and i apreciate it! SOOOOOO THANKS! :lol::razz::mrgreen:


----------



## TacosDeluxe (Oct 1, 2015)

I will piggy back on this post, because this forum is now my go to for info. Thanks to everyone who posts.


----------

